# automate feeder system



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

want to build automated feeder system, so can feed the same amount of food at the same time every day.

Thank

pigeon lover.


----------



## Firstimer1 (Jan 20, 2006)

I would also be intrested in seeing some automated feeder designs. I'm thinking alone the line of using a timer and designing some sort of distribution network for the feed. 

To be used mainly on those days that I am not around at feeding time.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Check on the deer feeders. They are set to timers but they have spreaders that throw out the corn. Dsconnect the spreader and have the seed drop into a feeder. They have auto fish feeders also.

Now if you are trap training feeding at different times in the day is better for training. It ensures the birds come when you call and not at set times in the day.


----------



## pine_loft (Apr 24, 2009)

The deer feeder handle the big quantity of food, as pigeon need, we only need the small amount of food for pigeon every day. Anyway, thank for your idea


----------

